# Rocky flood pics



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

For those of you that are familiar with the Rocky here is a pic from just above Horse Ford. I was actually standing on the edge of the road where the gravel 4 or 5 car parking lot is. The disturbance in the middle of the flow is actually the guard rail on the wall


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow.....that's intense

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

where's that in relation to rockcliff? is it the next area south on the parkway that has an adjoining parking lot?


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Some crazy stuff has happened lately. I wonder how long before everything gets back to normal.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Rocky will be ready to swing streamers by tomorrow!


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> Rocky will be ready to swing streamers by tomorrow!


I am hoping to get out friday but with all this crap that is going on I might have better luck going back to NY lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> Rocky will be ready to swing streamers by tomorrow!


lol o goddddd


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

You'll be OK with an 11 gram float; good shot pattern too.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Finally was able to go down puritas hill and wow! I bet all my favotite holes are completely different. The river banks look crazy all the downed logs and trees are gone and the stream by the rangers station looks like complete devastation. Highest flow since 1959

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Every year around this time I always wonder how much flooding we'll get. You know how people talk about "hundred year floods?" Well the last huge statewide flood was in 1913. over 400 people died.

And add 100 years to 1913 and, yep, we could be getting close!

http://www.ohiohistory.org/etcetera/exhibits/swio/pages/content/1913_flood.htm


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I think we should set up a scavenger hunt for steelhead in the woods and ditches along side of our favorite streams. There has to be quite a few trapped somewhere.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> I think we should set up a scavenger hunt for steelhead in the woods and ditches along side of our favorite streams. There has to be quite a few trapped somewhere.


ya, for sure...I have a few spots that I have that there is always a few stuck, I always try to save them if I can....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It wouldn't shock me to hear of steelhead found in ditches.

-KSU


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe we should change the postponed polar bear steelhead tourney into a return the chrome to navigable waters event.....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

When I was standing on the bridge at Rockcliff I could hear the logs hitting it as they were swept under.


The bridge by Little Met



















Standing on the bridge at Rockcliff









Rockcliff Ford somewhere under there









Bathrooms across from Rockcliff


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

mickeysdad said:


> where's that in relation to rockcliff? is it the next area south on the parkway that has an adjoining parking lot?


It is the next ford going south. Its on the right.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This guy was lucky to survive the great flood. I happened to see this as I was driving by. It was next to the road just off the bike path. Probably made the evening before.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for the pics! they are incedible


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> This guy was lucky to survive the great flood. I happened to see this as I was driving by. It was next to the road just off the bike path. Probably made the evening before.


How did you get down there? Those pics are awesome


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for posting - the pics of rockcliff are amazing


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Great pictures, thanks for posting. I have never seen it that bad down there before.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. When I got home from the river that day I checked the flow and it was only at 11,000 and just started to drop a bit. I thought maybe that was it but when I came home from work that night I checked again and saw that it went up close to 20,000. Can't imagine it any worse than it was when I saw it. 

Went back on Wednesday and seeing the debris made me realize how much higher it did go. Much of the parkway was closed for cleanup of the roads. A few pics of the aftermath.


The parking lot at Rockcliff. The logs were left behind almost out to the entrance to the lot.









The ford at Cedar Point.

























Found this metal tub bent around that tree from the water pressure.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow that is something else, thanks for posting these pictures!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

love the pics...Its gonna be neat to see how much of the river bottom is changed...It will be like fishing a new river I would think


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> love the pics...Its gonna be neat to see how much of the river bottom is changed...It will be like fishing a new river I would think


I was out yesterday and today, behind the water treatment run and the black wall to to the marina. It is not the river I have known for the last few years. The water is still too high to get a read on the bottom but there are big piles of very big rocks where some deep holes used to be. A lot of the waist deep silt has been deposited elsewhere. Also, below the 1st set of riffles downstream from the 1st bridge, the small island lost its trees and has a parallel river next to it. Should be an exciting spring.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is what was left of the guardrail at Horse. I wasn't able to get over there the other day when I went down. This was Saturday afternoon and you can see how high the river was up again from the rain.

The pic from Monday with guardrail submerged









The pic from Saturday


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Wow unreal. I'm very very familiar with the rocky been fishing it all my life and know all these spots extremely well. It's crazy what mother nature can do. I'll defintely be going down there to check it out real soon after it comes down to see what new river we will be faced with. I think some will be for the better and some for the worse...at least for the fishing at least.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW! That's all I can say.


----------

